# Dating and Van life??



## MilkaNoobie

So was just thinking ..my choice of dropping a consumer driven life style and moving in to a van and travel and live life will seriously limit my dating pool....how does others overcome this?


----------



## warlo

anything but boring standard living will bring you extra points in love life, except you take craps inside your van and feed it to your collection of mice and rats (and still, I imagine some punks who would dig that)

Just make sure that when you are fixing the living space on your car, you have a love den in mind, then you can drive your love den to the most beautiful and romantic destinations and become prince charming of van life.

I have lived in cars, caves, tents and what else not and not only wasn't a problem but it turned the good kind of attention towards me.


----------



## MilkaNoobie

warlo said:


> anything but boring standard living will bring you extra points in love life, except you take craps inside your van and feed it to your collection of mice and rats (and still, I imagine some punks who would dig that)
> 
> Just make sure that when you are fixing the living space on your car, you have a love den in mind, then you can drive your love den to the most beautiful and romantic destinations and become prince charming of van life.
> 
> I have lived in cars, caves, tents and what else not and not only wasn't a problem but it turned the good kind of attention towards me.



Thank you for your quick reply. ... is there coordinates for these beautiful places? And ive been looking at van layouts but at 6' 1" is there a longways design that can fit a desk preferably as well as a kitchen?


----------



## warlo

AmelyMiles said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. ... is there coordinates for these beautiful places? And ive been looking at van layouts but at 6' 1" is there a longways design that can fit a desk preferably as well as a kitchen?


dude, use your imagination. How am I supposed to know where you are at and whats nice around it? It should inspire you and whoever you are with, so dont ask people such things.

Make sure the car is at least +1,80m / preferably 2m wide so you can fit a bed and sleep that way, lengthwise bed settings suck. once you got your bed at the end of your van or right behind the driving seat, the rest of the space is up to you.


----------



## MilkaNoobie

Sry seen you were a "celebrated poster" thought you might have seen designs along the way since yu used to live in a van .... the beautiful scenery thing with coordinates is more of a global thing ....drive here to this exact spot with GPS and see romantic/cool sites ...thought since you have been around there might be a list or a website you know about and I dont


----------



## Mankini

Simplicity. Spartan. Naval style storage and organization.


----------



## that one guy

LOL! lower standards of living = lower standards of potential mates.
car/truck = crack heads, van/RV = crusty/dready.
http://www.homelessdating.com

Disclaimer: I laugh at the ridiculousness of this thread .


----------



## MilkaNoobie

Married as of December 10th so this thread no longer has importance to me


----------

